# Damasko Munichtime Novelties



## StufflerMike

Flew to Munich this morning wearing my DC66









First of all I'd like to report good news for those having asked for a smaller [<40mm] Damasko watch.
It took some time - Damasko afficionados are used to be patient, aren't we ? but finally Damasko managed to answer the demand, from now on the DS 30 (Damasko Sport) is available.

Specs

ETA 2824, elabore, in a 39mm U-Boat steel case with black dial and the crosshairs we are used to see on most of the larger watches in Damasko's portfolio.
Retails for €980.

































A bit of lume









Secondly, the DK 105 Blue materialized

















Retail €3005

The DH 1.0 got new family members with a hunter green dial









DC 80

A DC 80 with a completely white set of hands will follow (hands already on order). Orange hands are envisaged.
Watch will be available
+ in steel or black (Damest coating)
+ in steel with strap or bracelet


----------



## GreatScott

Thanks for sharing Mike. Any dsub2 pics?


----------



## noregrets

Thanks, Mike. What a stunner the 105 blue is!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Thanks for sharing, Mike. Boy that DS30 at under 40mm looks really interesting. Do you see it as a competitor to the Sinn 556i (which I have been planning to buy)?


----------



## MrDagon007

warsh said:


> Thanks for sharing, Mike. Boy that DS30 at under 40mm looks really interesting. Do you see it as a competitor to the Sinn 556i (which I have been planning to buy)?


Actually I find it too close in looks to the 556...


----------



## wtma

DC80 with all white hands set would be really interesting indeed, especially the damest version. Also like the blue DK105, I just wish it was a no date though.


----------



## oso2276

stuffler said:


> DC 80
> 
> A DC 80 with a completely white set of hands will follow (hands already on order). Orange hands are envisaged.
> Watch will be available
> + in steel or black (Damest coating)
> + in steel with strap or bracelet
> 
> View attachment 12611401


That will have killer looks. DC 80 with white hands, awesome 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Good morning,

Sure I got pics, but no changes so far. Compared to the DSub1:

+ blue dial, less text, no crosshairs.
+ other date position
+ different hands
+ different crown

















Available in December 2017. Will get more pics today.


----------



## StufflerMike

warsh said:


> Thanks for sharing, Mike. Boy that DS30 at under 40mm looks really interesting. Do you see it as a competitor to the Sinn 556i (which I have been planning to buy)?


Not really, case material and look is different, its more flat. And, believe it or not, a lot of women were interested in the DS30. Damasko showcased two DS 30 on men's straps, four on ladies straps. My wife, I am sure, would be happy to get one.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Like the DSport, a kind T02 look but like the case and size better. Answers my dk105 question, perfect color choice. Gonna consider this one for my blue dial german watch choice.


----------



## warsh

stuffler said:


> Not really, case material and look is different, its more flat. And, believe it or not, a lot of women were interested in the DS30. Damasko showcased two DS 30 on men's straps, four on ladies straps. My wife, I am sure, would be happy to get one.
> 
> View attachment 12612491
> 
> 
> View attachment 12612495


Thanks, Mike. I can't find any info online re the DS30. Do you know if the case is hardened like their other watches? That would be a point in its favor over the Sinn 556 I guess....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

warsh said:


> Thanks, Mike. I can't find any info online re the DS30. Do you know if the case is hardened like their other watches? That would be a point in its favor over the Sinn 556 I guess....


You can't find it online yet. Those watches have been finished 8 hrs before Munichtime started.
The DS 30 is made out of U-Boat steel and surface hardened (kolsterized).


----------



## StufflerMike

Bender.Folder said:


> Like the DSport, a kind T02 look but like the case and size better. Answers my dk105 question, perfect color choice. Gonna consider this one for my blue dial german watch choice.


Konrad Damasko yesterday announce that they are currently playing with a brown dial, mocca he said. Might look stunning as well.


----------



## StufflerMike

The new green hunter dial

Version with rehaut

















Version without


----------



## StufflerMike

Some more DS30 pics


----------



## CM HUNTER

The DS30 is the highlight in my opinion.

Where Sinn missed the mark by offering stubby hands and nothing special materialistically with the 556, Damasko made up for it. Great offering for them and will surely be a hit. (Funny how a 39mm watch has become a watch "for a female".)


----------



## myke

Thanks for sharing Mike. Enjoy your time in Munich. i bought a DK 20 this morning. Should land next week


----------



## Psalty

stuffler said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Sure I got pics, but no changes so far. Compared to the DSub1:
> 
> + blue dial, less text, no crosshairs.
> + other date position
> + different hands
> + different crown
> 
> View attachment 12612479
> 
> 
> Available in December 2017. Will get more pics today.


One other difference, and one that really appeals to me, is the bezel of the Sub2. I put up with but am not a big fan of the rather chunky grips on the standard Damasko bezels. They draw a little too much visual attention and can even be painful to my fingers if I start playing with the bezel. The Sub1 bezel is like those but is more refined, but the Sub2 has almost a coin edge which is very handsome, in my opinion, and still looks very functional. In fact, I like everything about the Sub2, although the angled date is a bit odd - but I could surely live with it.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks Gregory. Absolutely correct, how could I forget to list the different bezel ? I mentioned this almost a hundred times the last two days at the Damasko booth in Munich. One time to much I guess ?
Here's an archive pic


----------



## StufflerMike

VFMpro said:


> The DS30 is the highlight in my opinion........(Funny how a 39mm watch has become a watch "for a female".)


You're right. Funny thing it is. However, there was an excellent feedback for the DS30 given by women at at rate of app. 80%. I guess some men need to rethink their X-Mas present plans.?


----------



## StufflerMike

myke said:


> Thanks for sharing Mike. Enjoy your time in Munich. i bought a DK 20 this morning. Should land next week


Sorry for asking, DK200 or DA20 ?
Anyway, congrats on your new Damasko.









Yesterday morning, 9:50, ten minutes to get the Munichtime show going.


----------



## Reyken

Thanks for sharing all the info Mike!
I also have two questions - when will the DS30 be available? and..will there be a bracelet option? I know, the answer is probably "no" but I thought I would still ask.


----------



## myke

My mistake Mike its a DA 20 This model has a whole different vibe to it and I needed it in my life. I now have a DK 10, DA 46 Black, DC 56, and the new DA 20. I very much appreciate your threads showing what Damasko has in the pipeline and your photos. Enjoy your time in Munich



stuffler said:


> Sorry for asking, DK200 or DA20 ?
> Anyway, congrats on your new Damasko.
> 
> View attachment 12615021
> 
> 
> Yesterday morning, 9:50, ten minutes to get the Munichtime show going.


----------



## COZ

Psalty said:


> One other difference, and one that really appeals to me, is the bezel of the Sub2. I put up with but am not a big fan of the rather chunky grips on the standard Damasko bezels. They draw a little too much visual attention and can even be painful to my fingers if I start playing with the bezel. The Sub1 bezel is like those but is more refined, but the Sub2 has almost a coin edge which is very handsome, in my opinion, and still looks very functional. In fact, I like everything about the Sub2, although the angled date is a bit odd - but I could surely live with it.


I could go either way on the bezel, but I do like the cleaner dial (no cross hairs) and the execution of the orange accent color on the Sub2. Minute hand is nice too, date placement isn't an issue for me. Like the Sub2!


----------



## StufflerMike

There has been love for both DSubs during Munichtime, almost 50/50. However, most weren‘t willing to order/buy a German watch in Singapure to pay customs on the „re-entry“.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

stuffler said:


> The new green hunter dial
> 
> Version with rehaut
> 
> View attachment 12613755
> 
> 
> View attachment 12613757
> 
> 
> Version without
> 
> View attachment 12613759
> 
> 
> View attachment 12613761


This would look fantastic on bracelet. Along those lines, would you mind asking about a bracelet for the DSub?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylus Grey

Wow, do I really like the look of that DS30! So simple, yet so versatile. The finish in those pictures (to me anyway) looks far superior to that of their close cousin in the Sinn lineup. Hard to justify another purchase at this point in my life, but damn I may have to pull some OT before Christmas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StufflerMike

WatchOutChicago said:


> This would look fantastic on bracelet. Along those lines, would you mind asking about a bracelet for the DSub?


Not in the pipeline.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

stuffler said:


> Not in the pipeline.


Hey Mike - I emailed Janine and she did confirm to me that the DSub2 will be available with bracelet, however I'm not sure if it will work with the DSub1. I'm hoping it is the same case but not sure if that's a safe assumption.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Fine, if Janine says so I stand corrected. However, I haven’t seen a bracelet made out of U-Boat steel and I haven‘t heard of yet. And yes, DSub1 and DSub2 share the same case.


----------



## StufflerMike

Back from Munich and I have to say I really enjoyed my time at the Damasko booth. 
Ordered the DK105 BLUE and probably will most likely add a DS 30 for the better half for X-Mas.


----------



## StufflerMike

You are right, the answer for the time being is „no“ regarding an U-Boat steel bracelet. Availability ? I am sure December is a good guess. My wife is interested in the DS 30 for all her outdoor activities so I will order one soon for X-Mas.


----------



## StufflerMike

Reviewed this thread and noticed I did not mention the case height of the DS 30.

Case height is 9,9 mm.


----------



## elbilo

stuffler said:


> View attachment 12611335
> 
> 
> View attachment 12611337
> 
> 
> View attachment 12611339
> 
> 
> View attachment 12611341
> 
> 
> View attachment 12611343


I might consider selling my DSub1 for this, though, I would prefer a pop of color on it. I don't really need a timing bezel for my water activities, but I do want a tough sub-steel or titanium watch with decent WR. I suppose I wouldn't need my 556 A either. Ugh, the struggle of maintaining a small collection.


----------



## Insanevette

I'm really liking that DS30. I have a DA38 already..might be too similar. I do like the size of the DS30 though. Hmm...


----------



## StufflerMike

Insanevette said:


> I'm really liking that DS30. I have a DA38 already..might be too similar. I do like the size of the DS30 though. Hmm...


Not too similar in my book. The „only" similarity I see is the black dial with crosshairs.

Other than that

- different movement, no day indication though
- only 39mm in diameter 
- only 9,9 (!!) mm in height
- surface hardened U-Boat steel (no ice-hardened case though)
- a light-weight compared to DA or DK models


----------



## MrDagon007

stuffler said:


> Not too similar in my book. The „only" similarity I see is the black dial with crosshairs.
> 
> Other than that
> 
> - different movement, no day indication though
> - only 39mm in diameter
> - only 9,9 (!!) mm in height
> - surface hardened U-Boat steel (no ice-hardened case though)
> - a light-weight compared to DA or DK models


Next to it looking a little too much sinn556-ish to my taste, I wonder why 39 and not 38. Their 3x series is barely bigger at 40.
I like the below - 10mm thickness though, yet it begs the question: does it feature the antimagnetic inner case an the lubrication cell?


----------



## Time On My Hands

Excellent round up. Thanks for the info. I'm glad Damasko are open to trying new models in their range.


----------



## jonobailey

Like the look of the DS30 a lot, but what's the thinking regarding using sub steel and not the standard Damasko ice hardened steel cases, then polished (Like the DK105).

Don't see the reasoning / benefits for sub steel for that watch? As it's not a diver


----------



## StufflerMike

The advantage of using the U-Boat steel is that a watch with a diameter of (only) 39mm does not look like a saucepan. You couldn't achieve a height of 9,9mm with an inner soft iron cage you would be forced to add because of the martensitic steel used for the ice-hardening process.









Of course Damasko could have used 316L stainless steel but the properties of surface hardened U-Boat steel were more convincing. It's not a diver but toolish enough (screw down crown) to swim in saltwater.

The DK 105 case is ice-hardened as well, polished, satined, and pearl bead-blasted and spares the soft iron cage due to the use of Si escape wheel and the (expensive) ESP-spring and therefore no soft iron cage is needed. 
If the DS30 would be made out of ice-hardened steel and furnished with a Si escape wheel and EPS-spring it would cost much more than €980.


----------



## StufflerMike

It does not need the inner soft iron cage due to the use of different steel and its different (anti-) magnetic properties.

Don‘t know why Damasko chose for 39 mm rather than going for 38mm or even less. And, to be honest, I do not need to know. As a matter of fact, the DS30 is 39mm x 9,9mm


----------



## jonobailey

Makes perfect sense- thanks


----------



## StufflerMike

jonobailey said:


> Makes perfect sense- thanks


You're always welcome.


----------



## K1M_I

Does the Dsub1 have the same structure, no inner soft iron cage? So it's antimagnetic to 4 800 A/m and not to 80 000A/m as the other Damasko watches?

Was there any talk about the limited edition of the Dsub1, just out of interest would be fun to now how limited it will be.


----------



## GreatScott

K1M_I said:


> Does the Dsub1 have the same structure, no inner soft iron cage? So it's antimagnetic to 4 800 A/m and not to 80 000A/m as the other Damasko watches?
> 
> Was there any talk about the limited edition of the Dsub1, just out of interest would be fun to now how limited it will be.


i would guess it is like your Sinn U1 where the submarine steel is naturally non-magnetic.


----------



## StufflerMike

K1M_I said:


> Does the Dsub1 have the same structure, no inner soft iron cage? So it's antimagnetic to 4 800 A/m and not to 80 000A/m as the other Damasko watches?


This question has already been answered in this thread.



> Was there any talk about the limited edition of the Dsub1, just out of interest would be fun to now how limited it will be.


You have to ask Gnomon watches.


----------



## K1M_I

GreatScott said:


> i would guess it is like your Sinn U1 where the submarine steel is naturally non-magnetic.


The U-boat case doesn't add magnetic protection according this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f49/amagnetic-qualities-u-boat-steel-13804.html

But yea, never had problems with my U1, magnetised another watch though.


----------



## adimaano56sl

Damasko, the D30 looks fantastic.
If you can apply some BGW9 lume and a matching bracelet, this will be a hit and an instant buy for me. 
Please Damasko!


----------



## myke

I am intrigued by the new U boat steel in the DS 30 and the D Sub 1 and somehow I find the hunter green dial in the DH 1.0 interesting as well


----------



## K1M_I

stuffler said:


> This question has already been answered in this thread.
> 
> You have to ask Gnomon watches.


Gnomon answered, they scheduled 200 pieces in the next 12months and that continuation depends on the response and demand.

Absolutely love the Dsub1, haven't left my wrist since I got it. Tempted to get the Dsub2 also...


----------



## ldo123

stuffler said:


> The new green hunter dial
> 
> Version with rehaut
> 
> View attachment 12613755
> 
> 
> View attachment 12613757
> 
> 
> Version without
> 
> View attachment 12613759
> 
> 
> View attachment 12613761


Mike, is the rehaut version based on the DA 3x3 models, so 42mm case and a case thickness of 13mm? Any idea when it will be available?


----------



## StufflerMike

ldo123 said:


> Mike, is the rehaut version based on the DA 3x3 models, so 42mm case and a case thickness of 13mm?


Correct. EDT 4 weeks.


----------



## ldo123

stuffler said:


> Correct. EDT 4 weeks.


thanks - my DC 66 Si is currently in the factory for bezel adjustment, so might just as well get one, when picking up my watch from the Monostore.


----------



## blue max

ldo123 said:


> thanks - my DC 66 Si is currently in the factory for bezel adjustment, so might just as well get one, when picking up my watch from the Monostore.


What are you having adjusted on it? You made me curious


----------



## ldo123

blue max said:


> What are you having adjusted on it? You made me curious


Well, the bezel was not as tight as it used to be, when I bought the watch from the factory in 2013. Not sure what made it become less tight, since I cant remember having had contact with anything that may have caused this. Anyhow - not a big deal, since I live in Southern Germany and Regensburg is about an hour drive from here.


----------



## faiz

That DS30 looks beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pochitoski

Love the new Damasko diver I which it came with a bracelet. Not feeling the rubber strap.
Does any one knows if they are going to come out with bracelets for this new divers?
I'm actually debating on buying a Damasko or a Sinn. Just haven't decide.


----------



## K1M_I

WatchOutChicago said:


> Hey Mike - I emailed Janine and she did confirm to me that the DSub2 will be available with bracelet, however I'm not sure if it will work with the DSub1. I'm hoping it is the same case but not sure if that's a safe assumption.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And yea same case for Dsub1 and Dsub2.


----------



## StufflerMike

pochitoski said:


> Love the new Damasko diver I which it came with a bracelet. Not feeling the rubber strap.
> Does any one knows if they are going to come out with bracelets for this new divers?
> I'm actually debating on buying a Damasko or a Sinn. Just haven't decide.


First of all. Merged three posts into one. Aiming at 100 to sell a watch ?
Second: if you read the whole thread you'll find the answer.
Third: Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Myron

ldo123 said:


> Well, the bezel was not as tight as it used to be, when I bought the watch from the factory in 2013. Not sure what made it become less tight, since I cant remember having had contact with anything that may have caused this. Anyhow - not a big deal, since I live in Southern Germany and Regensburg is about an hour drive from here.


I didn't realize this was adjustable. I have a DA44 that I've had since new and the bezel is ridiculously loose. It's been like this since new and I avoid wearing it because of this. Just put your hand in your pocket, or look at the thing cross-eyed for that matter, and it moves. Ironic since one of the reasons I bought the watch was the purported excellence of the bezel action.

Do you know what they do to adjust this?

Thanks,

Myron


----------



## ldo123

Myron said:


> I didn't realize this was adjustable. I have a DA44 that I've had since new and the bezel is ridiculously loose. It's been like this since new and I avoid wearing it because of this. Just put your hand in your pocket, or look at the thing cross-eyed for that matter, and it moves. Ironic since one of the reasons I bought the watch was the purported excellence of the bezel action.
> 
> Do you know what they do to adjust this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Myron


Hi Myron,

to be honest, I'm not quite sure what they will be doing but I'm sure it's a simple mechanical problem that can be easily fixed. I'll try to get some additional info when picking up the watch...

Best

LDO123


----------



## fenian

Mike,

Do you know if the DC 80 has the option of being fitted with a 12 hour bezel? 

In my little ideal world, the DC 80 with a 60 min rehaut and 12 hour bezel would serve me well in my work...


----------



## StufflerMike

I‘d think so case wise.

E-mailed Damasko to get an ultimate opinion.


----------



## Sylus Grey

Mike you may correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounded like the DS30 is currently available from Damasko. If so, has anyone on the forum purchased one yet? I would love to see a few wrist shots if there are any lucky owners who have the time to share. Cheers.


----------



## StufflerMike

Sylus Grey said:


> Mike you may correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounded like the DS30 is currently available from Damasko. If so, has anyone on the forum purchased one yet? I would love to see a few wrist shots if there are any lucky owners who have the time to share. Cheers.


As already posted the DS 30 will be available from Dec on. Nobody bought one since those DS30 showcased in Munich were the very first five DS30 watches ever.


----------



## Sylus Grey

stuffler said:


> As already posted the DS 30 will be available from Dec on. Nobody bought one since those DS30 showcased in Munich were the very first five DS30 watches ever.


I misunderstood the first post which says, "First of all I'd like to report good news for those having asked for a smaller [<40mm] Damasko watch.
It took some time - Damasko afficionados are used to be patient, aren't we ? but finally Damasko managed to answer the demand, from now on the DS 30 (Damasko Sport) is available." to mean that they were available already. Thanks for the clarification. Further patience is required to see some shots in the wild!


----------



## StufflerMike

P&C say:

PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS WATCH COMES WITH EITHER A 60-minute BEZEL or 12-hour BEZEL.


----------



## Myron

ldo123 said:


> Hi Myron,
> 
> to be honest, I'm not quite sure what they will be doing but I'm sure it's a simple mechanical problem that can be easily fixed. I'll try to get some additional info when picking up the watch...
> 
> Best
> 
> LDO123


That would be great; thank you LDO!

Myron


----------



## pmarlinm

I really want to like the DS30. Love the size! But seems a little too sterile. Any idea if it will be available with Damasko’s yellow seconds hand, or a lumed dial, etc?


----------



## StufflerMike

pmarlinm said:


> I really want to like the DS30. Love the size! But seems a little too sterile. Any idea if it will be available with Damasko's yellow seconds hand, or a lumed dial, etc?


Not in the pipeline.


----------



## pmarlinm

Okay, thanks. Maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## StufflerMike

stuffler said:


> P&C say:
> 
> PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS WATCH COMES WITH EITHER A 60-minute BEZEL or 12-hour BEZEL.


Yesterday confirmed by Damasko as well. So the answer to your question is *YES*.


----------



## ldo123

Myron said:


> That would be great; thank you LDO!
> 
> Myron


Hi Myron,

I drove to Regensburg today and picked up my DC 66 Si.

Unfortunately the lady in the Damasko Monostore wasn't able to give any technical details on what exactly was done with the bezel. But I can say, that the bezel-action now is as crisp as it was on day one. Really happy with that and I also ordered my DH 3.0 on a green Nato, which looks really sharp in the flesh. Can't wait for the watch to arrive...

Best

LDO

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

Mike,

I realize that in this thread you say that both of the DSubs share the same case. So, was the prototype DSub2 (shown below) a different case than what they went into production with? According to this picture, it appears that the lugs are different between the two watches. The DSub1 appears to have thinner, more curvy lugs than the DSub2.









Also, last year (Dec) you mentioned that this clasp would most likely be used on the DSubs with a Hirsch rubber. It obviously wasn't available on the DSub1, but was it mentioned at Munichtime if it would be available on the DSub2? Or perhaps another future release?


----------



## StufflerMike

Munichtime pic, hope you can zoom in.









Based on what I saw in Munich I tend to say that cases are identical.


----------



## Buellrider

Thanks Mike. Hopefully you are correct and they are the same case.


----------



## Myron

ldo123 said:


> Hi Myron,
> 
> I drove to Regensburg today and picked up my DC 66 Si.
> 
> Unfortunately the lady in the Damasko Monostore wasn't able to give any technical details on what exactly was done with the bezel. But I can say, that the bezel-action now is as crisp as it was on day one. Really happy with that and I also ordered my DH 3.0 on a green Nato, which looks really sharp in the flesh. Can't wait for the watch to arrive...
> 
> Best
> 
> LDO


So great to hear this! Can't wait to see your DH 3.0 and thank you for posting back on your bezel results. I live in the US, but will check with the AD from whom I bought my Damasko and see if it's possible to have my bezel similarly adjusted.

Best regards,

Myron


----------



## ldo123

Myron said:


> So great to hear this! Can't wait to see your DH 3.0 and thank you for posting back on your bezel results. I live in the US, but will check with the AD from whom I bought my Damasko and see if it's possible to have my bezel similarly adjusted.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Myron


And here it is:









The watch is really comfortable to wear. Accuracy is at appx. +2 secs per day. Love the olive green colour of the dial and the strap, which makes it appear like a combo between a field watch and a modern interpretation of a „flieger watch". To sum it up, I'm really happy with it, despite the mediocre quality of the lume, but that's another story.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------

